# Need help starting small business



## Dave123 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey all,
I've been working with a band for a few years, doing lights at clubs on the house system. Mostly cans on NSI boards, with the occasional pre programmed intels. I've known for quite a while that this is what I want to do, I go see other bands just to watch the LD and I dream about this sh*t all day long. 
My dilemma is this: the band can't yet afford lights, but we're big enough to have them (just started opening for bands in 900+ venues). Because I don't go on the road all of the time, I was thinking about buying a system and renting myself out around town. For the band I could get away with 4 intels b/c there's usually cans at the club. But if I were to rent myself out that wouldn't do, I'd need cans for washes. My budget is about $2000 (but I'm considering getting a small business loan). Looking at prices, I'm not sure that I could get anything good enough to charge bands/clubs for. Any ideas?
also what would be reasonable to charge bands? I was thinking about low-balling them $75-$100/night to get my name out there and just use it to pay off a loan/ or buy more gear.

any insight would be great,
thanks for your time


----------



## Radman (Sep 9, 2005)

You can get a governmebt grant for up to $50,000 to start a business. Not sure how many years that process takes though, lol.


----------



## avkid (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to controlbooth. As for government grants, they can take forever to get.

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## soundman1024 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wouldn't you be using them on the nights they are most in demand?


----------



## moojoe (Sep 11, 2005)

while openning your own rental sounds like a cool idea, it would be considerably difficult. first, you need good equipment, you cant really do a good rental with bad equipment (thus dont go and buy American DJ movers, get actual movers) you then need a board to control them, you could get away with a Martin Freakie though, which is only like $500. you then need dimmers incase you dont have access to the houses dimmers, and you need cable, truss, the works. also, after all of that, you need insurance in case somehting happens with your equipment. i know some houses wont let you in if you dont have your own insurance.
while its a good idea, i would look for someone else to do this with you, and you would def. need a buisness loan.


----------



## sound_nerd (Sep 11, 2005)

Yah, you'd need a lot more than a few cans, dimmers, and movers. Like moojoe said, You'd need control, cable, dimmers, stands (truss would be better), cans, intels, clamps for fixtures (they aren't normally included), not to mention cases for everything, save the truss. 
You can easilly spend $1000 on cases for all this, even close to your $2000 budget if you get decent ones. 

If you're just looking to add to the house system, get yourself a larger console, extra dimmers, a few cans, and good cable. That way you can patch off the house system, using house dimmers and lights. Then add your own extra dimmers and cans. Just a suggestion.


----------

